
TypeWith.me: Live Text Document Collaboration - rpruiz
http://typewith.me/
======
Jach
I'm not sure what this offers over Google Docs...

~~~
adamfeldman
This is just an install of the open-sourced Etherpad code. Etherpad, which was
made by a YC company, was acquired by Google and discontinued their product,
and then open sourced it.

~~~
Jach
Ahh, cool. Thanks for the info.

